# Confixx 3 Prof. Problem



## noe-Fighter (24. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab mir einen Reseller Account zugelegt für Webspace der sich über Confixx 3 Professional Administrieren lässt!

Nun mein Problem:
Wenn ich einen Kunden anlegen will kommt da immer das ich eine Domain angeben muss über die dann die Seite meines Kunden erreichbar ist aber wie soll ich nun an die Domain ran kommen? 

Bitte haltet mich jetzt nicht für einen vollidioten weil ich mit der einfachen Oberfläche von Confixx nicht klar komme oder von mir aus haltet mich für einen aber helft mir bitte auch! 

MfG


----------



## KristophS (24. Juli 2004)

Ich glaube hier findest du ein paar Handbücher:
»http://fom.serv.ch/cache/3.html


----------



## noe-Fighter (24. Juli 2004)

Das hab ich eh zu meinen ZUgangsdaten dazu bekommen aber da steht nur drin wie man den Kunden eine Domain zuweißt aber nicht woher man die Domain bekommt!


Sry die Ausdrucksweiße aber weiß nicht wie ich das formulieren sollte! :S


----------



## hulmel (24. Juli 2004)

Du suchst eher sowas?


----------



## KristophS (24. Juli 2004)

Du hast ja wohl eine Domain mit deinem Space mitbekommen ,oder?
Also wie erreichst du deinen Space?
Deinen Usern kannst du Subdomain also z.B. ich_bin_ein_name.deinspace.tld zuweisen ,oder wenn diese eine eigene dns etc. haben ,deren Domain.


----------



## noe-Fighter (24. Juli 2004)

nein hab ich net aber humel, ja sowas suche ich, nur ich hab keinen DNS, ich hab nur Confixx und wenn ich weiterleitung nehmen würde weiß ich nicht auf was ich weiterleiten soll, verstehst? Weil ich hab da nur ne Domaineingabe aber sonst keinen anhaltspunkt wie zB. Name Server IP oder in welchem Verzeichnis dann der Kunde liegt das ich ne Weiterleitung dort hin machen könnt wie zB. von alpennic.com ....

Ahja und wenn ich bei nic.at eine Domain registrieren will steht da das ich die Domain aber auf zwei Name Server registrieren soll also wenn Confixx den DNS integriert hat fehlt mir doch ein zweiter DNS oder


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juli 2004)

Am besten solltest du Domains bei deinem Webspace-Anbieter beziehen (Support, etc.), d.h. du schickst deinem Provider eine eMail mit den Domains, die er registrieren möge.
Wenn du eine Domain registrieren willst, musst du mindestens zwei Nameserver angeben. Die Nameserver lösen den Domainnamen in eine IP auf (jede öffentliche IP existiert nur ein Mal!), hinter sich der Inhalt der Domain (= dein Webspace) verbirgt.

Wenn das mit deinem Provider alles nicht hinhaut, kann ich für dich ebenfalls Domains registrieren. Nameserver stellen wir dafür auch bereit.


----------



## noe-Fighter (25. Juli 2004)

und wieviel würde das kosten?
welche daten würdet ihr benötigen und wie kann ich mir (vl. später einmal) zwei eigene Nameserver einrichten?

 MfG


----------



## hulmel (25. Juli 2004)

Wozu willst Du einen Nameserver einrichten?
Arne hat es schon angesprochen: Du registrierst bei einem Registrar Deines
geringsten Mistrauens eine Domain auf die IP-Adresse des Servers.
Bevorzugt sei Dein Resellerprovider oder vertraust Du dem nicht?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von noe-Fighter _
> und wieviel würde das kosten?
> welche daten würdet ihr benötigen?


Einmal natürlich den Domainnamen und jeweils die Person / Firma, auf die die Domain(s) registriert werden soll. Außerdem dann noch die IP deines Webspace-Anbieters, so dass die Domains an den richtigen Webserver geleitet werden.

Je nachdem, ob du .de-Domains oder .com/.net/.org Domains registrieren möchtest, ist das unterschiedlich. Bei Bedarf bitte den gewünschten Domaintyp per eMail an info@busoft.de und ich sende ein Angebot.



> und wie kann ich mir (vl. später einmal) zwei eigene Nameserver einrichten?


Virtuelle Nameserver (ns1.deinedomain.de, ns2.deinedomain.de) sind später auch kein Problem.


----------



## noe-Fighter (25. Juli 2004)

aber ich kann dir für die weiterleitung ja nur die IP des Webservers geben und darauf sind noch andere leute, woher soll die Domain denn wissen welcher Account angezeigt werden soll


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von noe-Fighter _
> *aber ich kann dir für die weiterleitung ja nur die IP des Webservers*


Die Domain wird direkt auf die IP deines Webspace-Anbieters aufgelöst.



> woher soll die Domain denn wissen welcher Account angezeigt werden soll


Dafür ist der Apache-VHost zuständig, den du automatisch unbewusst mit Confixx erstellst.


----------



## noe-Fighter (25. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab das mal mit ner Gratis Domain Probiert aber mit der gehts net und hab bei weiterleitung meine Webspace IP angegeben, Confixx hat es zwar erkannt und angenommen nur bin ich immer auf die Seite zum Einloggen gekommen, wie machst du das denn? Oder geht das nur mit Kostenpflichtigen Domains?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von noe-Fighter _
> *Also ich hab das mal mit ner Gratis Domain Probiert aber mit der gehts net und hab bei weiterleitung meine Webspace IP angegeben, Confixx hat es zwar erkannt und angenommen nur bin ich immer auf die Seite zum Einloggen gekommen, wie machst du das denn? Oder geht das nur mit Kostenpflichtigen Domains? *


Reine Weiterleitungen dürfen das auch nicht sein  

Die Domain muss im DNS per A-Record auf die IP-Adresse deines Webspace-Anbieters zeigen. Wenn du mir die IP eben per eMail (Adresse siehe oben) schickst, richte ich eben eine Subdomain xyz.busoft.de ein und lasse sie per A-Record auf deine IP zeigen. Du kannst die Subdomain dann in Confixx eingetragen und wirst sehen, dass das funktioniert. Genauso würde es dann auch bei normalen Domains (.de / .net / .org / .... usw.) laufen.


----------



## noe-Fighter (25. Juli 2004)

habs mal gesendet, schreib mir dann pls zurück wenn du es eingerichtet hast und gleich den namen der subdomain! pls


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. Juli 2004)

Ich habe dir die Test-Subdomain eben eingerichtet (siehe eMail).


----------



## noe-Fighter (25. Juli 2004)

also habs eingetragen aber funtzt nicht...


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. Juli 2004)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen; unter der dir mitgeteilten Subdomain erscheint bei mir:



> Hier entstehen die Internet-Seiten des Confixx Benutzers web162 auf t18.*zenziert*.de


----------



## noe-Fighter (26. Juli 2004)

oh sorry mein fehler, hat ne zeit lang gebracht (wie du in der mail geschrieben hast)! Aber danke, ich werd mir mal nen guten Domainnamen überlegen und schick ihn dir dann per E-Mail und danke für die hilfe!


----------

